# Poll: Slingshot of the Month - June



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Slingshot of the Month - June*​
*Vote for your favorite!*

Papa Total Loss - Starship2520.16%Jim Harris - Element Pocket Shooter2620.97%Martin - Oak and Micarta1814.52%Joerg - Sling-X-Bow2419.35%Rayshot - Midnight Blue75.65%Smitty - Hickory Natural64.84%Bunny Buster - Full Blown Ergo1814.52%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Vote for your favorite! Voting will end on 07/16/10.

1. Papa Total Loss - Starship








2. Jim Harris - Element Pocket Shooter








3. Martin - Oak and Micarta








4. Joerg - Sling-X-Bow








5. Rayshot - Midnight Blue








6. Smitty - Hickory Natural








7. Bunny Buster - Full Blown Ergo


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Oooh so many good nominations this month!


----------



## KyBell (May 7, 2010)

2


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

God I think this is the hardest yet so many great slingshots, Papa's has to have the highest cool factor, Jeorg's for the I would love to have it factor..etc. etc. But in the end I have to go with Rayshots midnite blue, how can you not vote for slingshot that looks loke it's carved out of a big sapphire?


----------



## JFK (Jun 26, 2010)

Jims and martins are favorites. i like the micarta it looks really cool. but then again they all do.


----------



## wthzoro (Jul 6, 2010)

4


----------



## Sparrowhawk (May 19, 2010)

Wow, what a selection of fine slingshots! In the end the finished elegance of the element is what did it for me. Great work guys!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This month was darn tough to decide... and if you go back, there were others that didn't get nominated that could've. Boy what a month!


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> This month was darn tough to decide... and if you go back, there were others that didn't get nominated that could've. Boy what a month!


Right now there's 5 candidates with 10 or more votes and the leader has 13. That's real close!


----------



## Majorjuan (Jun 29, 2010)

It's gotta be the bunny buster


----------



## Papa Total loss (Jun 1, 2010)

The suspense is killing me














































Hahaahahhahaahaha I love it ........ me in a contest Hahahahaha


----------



## A. Lo (May 1, 2010)

I think and feel that the Element Pocket Shooter makes it with the merging of the traditionally tested slingshot design with that of modern materials and superb craftsmanship, without much of the unnecessary frills, bells or whistles of non-traditional (and oftentimes overdone) designs.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

WoW!
I just sold the full blown ergo to a guy in Quebec , Canada.
Maybe I will make another








Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i voted for the midnight blue! its looks like glass, and its just plain amazing! but good job everyone this month:koolaid:


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2010)

These are some of the nicest slingshots I have seen. So much talent it seems a shame to pick just one. But I like Jim Harris's I enjoy old school wood with modern day materials. But they all get my vote.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

It is a sad day when only 20% of our membership votes on something as fun as slingshot of the month. I wonder why you would want to be a member and not have any effect on its' content, or results.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

smitty said:


> It is a sad day when only 20% of our membership votes on something as fun as slingshot of the month. I wonder why you would want to be a member and not have any effect on its' content, or results.










been wondering that myself smitty!??


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I had the first vote.


----------



## meccano (Jul 16, 2010)

Voted for Bunny Buster but have to admit that i'm the one who bought it!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Come on guys ! Cast your vote and make a difference ! Please!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

And the winner is...... Jim Harris!! Congrats!

The results at the close of the contest are:


 Papa Total Loss - Starship (14 votes [14.74%])
 Jim Harris - Element Pocket Shooter (22 votes [23.16%])
 Martin - Oak and Micarta (15 votes [15.79%])
 Joerg - Sling-X-Bow (16 votes [16.84%])
 Rayshot - Midnight Blue (7 votes [7.37%])
 Smitty - Hickory Natural (6 votes [6.32%])
 Bunny Buster - Full Blown Ergo (15 votes [15.79%])


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

I thought the voting went for 7 days?

Sorry, didn't see that the voting ended on the 16th.

Thanks to everyone that voted for the Element, and to all of those who voted period. I honestly didn't believe it stood a chance of winning with all of the unique shooters that were made in June. We have the very best slingshot craftsmen on this forum. Lets keep exposing this cool hobby/sport to everyone.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Heck of a month for Slingshots! Lot of wonderful designs! Congratulations to Jim and to everyone who had a nomination too. Excellent work all around. Hey Jim, do you want another Pocket shooter or a set of bands Bud? Send me your address (I know i should have it?) and what ever you would like Bud! Great job, Flatband


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Gratzi Jim!! One heckuva choice this month between these nominees. A tip of the hat to all of you, keep the chips flyin!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Congradulations Jim!!!!! How bout one of my Baby BB Shooters to mess about with as a prize from A+ Slingshots? :0)


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Congratulations Jim.
A nice looking shooter indeed.
Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> Congradulations Jim!!!!! How bout one of my Baby BB Shooters to mess about with as a prize from A+ Slingshots? :0)


Perry,
That would be awesome! You still have my address?
Many Thanks!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muchas felicidades Jim

bien ganado ese galardón, que mejor comienzo para la comercialización de tu modelo.

Many congratulations Jim! 


Well cattle that award, that better beginning for the commercialization of your model.


Chepo


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats, Jim!

I knew it would win when I first saw it presented, so I nominated it right away. I hope this award will be both a good omen and also an effective USP for the upcoming product launch!

Jörg


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Congratulations on your win you deserve it, its a beautiful slingshot.

Martin.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Great slingshot, well deserved, I will get you a prize right out. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats, Jim!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Way to go Jim...best idea for a lifetime slingshot I have ever seen.


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats! One sweet slingshot.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome idea, you definitely deserved to win mate!


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

nice slingshot, u deserved it


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

#4


----------

